# Top 10 Lists for EMTs



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

1. Its not my fault, he kept moving.

2. This might stick a little.

3. I did say clear first.

4. I know where I'm going.

5. It's OK, I'll cut along the seams.

6. The ambulance is clean.

7. It's the flu, not a hangover.

8. The gloves are for your protection.

9. The patient refused the treatment.

10. I am in it for the money


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

actually, can a mod change this thread title to top ten lists please


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

Top 10 reasons to use Activated Charcoal

10. Give 50mg PO to your overdose patient and watch them add a new Holstein motif to your truck.

9. Use as dress up makeup for Cinco de Mayo.

8. Fix a flat substitute.

7. Use as a lubricant to get your ambulance out of tight spots.

6. Place in your head trauma patient's mouth and look for the bubbles so you know where to place the tube.

5. Seal up the hole you just poked in some guy's chest after you discover there really wasn't a pneumo.

4. Brush it on your cafeteria burger for that close to grilled taste.

3. Fill water balloons and throw them at houses of those who question your actions.

2. Mix with your favorite adult beverage to soothe that post traumatic stress-related upset stomach.

And the number 1 thing to do with activated charcoal is:

1. Give as door prizes at the psych floor Christmas party.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 9, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> actually, can a mod change this thread title to top ten lists please



Done.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Done.


ur the man


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

10) We are used to staying up all night
9) We are good with multiple partners
8) We are experts in mouth to mouth
7) We are the best in rapid clothing removal
6) We have our own multi-positional bed
5) We shock the socks off you
4) We always come when we are called
3) We are prepared for any rhythm
2) We are familiar with Latex and restraints

And the ..1 reason to date an EMT...

1) Anytime, anywhere, anyway you need us


----------

